# trigger remington 7600



## RATTLER (Apr 17, 2009)

has anyone every adjust a trigger on a remington 7600 (pump) .... i was wondering if close to the trigger in a 700


----------



## EMC-GUN (Apr 17, 2009)

It is an 870 trigger. Not even close to a 700 trigger, which is very easy to adjust. The 7600 is not.


----------



## GS284 (Apr 17, 2009)

You can change the trigger spring to lighten pull.
Check out erniethegunsmith.com to get springs.


----------



## deadend (Apr 20, 2009)

I had David Macdonald at Adventure Outdoors work over my 760 trigger and it breaks crisp at 2.5lbs.  It is every bit as good as the triggers on my bolt guns.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jun 5, 2009)

you can buy a reduced pull kit on ebay for around 10 bucks put one in my 742 it helped a bunch all it is,is changing the sear spring takes about 5 minutes


----------



## gunhand1911 (Aug 26, 2009)

A spring will make it lighter but wont get rid of the creep . Crisp is what you want . go see david at adv outdoors


----------

